# Phil Baroni Sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

No scanlines Comp. None.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah, Triscuits I thought I hid that layer. Here's the version w.o scanlines.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

A lot better, I can barely see the text though.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What's wrong with scan lines?

Nice work btw.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks good.

How do you guys to get the text to stay so sharp? Everytime I upload my sigs the pictures will be nice and sharp but the font gets blurry.

Also what font is that Composure, where it says New York Bad Ass?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

how do u guys make these sigs, they look awsome,
r u guys just really good at photochop or is there some program?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> how do u guys make these sigs, they look awsome,
> r u guys just really good at photochop or is there some program?


We use photoshop to do them.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Just practice man, takes a while too learn the ropes of PS. Even doing it for a few years there is still a ton too learn. Reading tutorials and just fooling around is the best way to get good.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> That looks good.
> 
> How do you guys to get the text to stay so sharp? Everytime I upload my sigs the pictures will be nice and sharp but the font gets blurry.
> 
> Also what font is that Composure, where it says New York Bad Ass?


That is Verdana 9px with a black stroke.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> That is Verdana 9px with a black stroke.


Thanks Composure.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thanks Composure.


No prob bro, any other questions just ask. I have the blending tut done. Gonna post it in a bit.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright cool, i'll be looking forward to them.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

For some reason I can't quote plazz?


Anyways, what problem I have with scanlines is that it takes your eyes away from the real sig. And it darkens an already dark sig. I dunno, maybe less opacity will work too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

NO! don't do it Composure! Use a different fighter........At least read this first.......http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce/37201-five-reasons-i-hate-phil-baroni.html


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> For some reason I can't quote plazz?
> 
> 
> Anyways, what problem I have with scanlines is that it takes your eyes away from the real sig. And it darkens an already dark sig. I dunno, maybe less opacity will work too.


Opacity and color are key, but I feel like it gives a great rendered texture to pieces and it looks pretty nice. Specially on metallic and matte pieces.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Plazz, yours looks good cause it matches very well. I'm not saying Composure's is bad, but it is already very gritty very dark, it doesn't need those lines making it darker.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure how do you add that black stroke to the text. I set it to verdana and stuff but it only lets me type it in one color, it wont do it in like white with a black border around it.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

go to the layer and click on blending options MJ.

edit: oh shit, read it wrong sorry, lol. you should see a dropbox that says color? change that to gradiant.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Plazz, yours looks good cause it matches very well. I'm not saying Composure's is bad, but it is already very gritty very dark, it doesn't need those lines making it darker.


Why thank you sir.



mjbish23 said:


> Composure how do you add that black stroke to the text. I set it to verdana and stuff but it only lets me type it in one color, it wont do it in like white with a black border around it.


I do it the cheap way. I just use another layer, one size larger, and in white, right behind it.

I dont know exactly how Comp does it though.


EDIT: Shit, read it wrong too.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Composure how do you add that black stroke to the text. I set it to verdana and stuff but it only lets me type it in one color, it wont do it in like white with a black border around it.


Be on the text layer and then go to layer>layer style>stroke and then just fool with the settings until you get the look you want.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My layer style never did and never works. It's sooo annoying.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> My layer style never did and never works. It's sooo annoying.


You give up too easily, Plazz. What would Bas think?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol Well I didnt say I gave up, I always work my way around it. It's just that it never comes up for me. When I go to use it in my tool bar, it's disabled.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Nicely done as usual Composure. Keep up the good work mang.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Nicely done as usual Composure. Keep up the good work mang.


Thanks Tony.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

This is awesome. I might become a member just so I can rock that.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Composure said:


>


No that anyone asked me, but I liked the scan lines, they give emphasis to the text, and they correct for some of the imperfections on the graphic. But is there are reason for no scan lines?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It takes a bit of the darkness away.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone put my name on it! And 'Champ at 170'.


----------

